# Dan's New Tank



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

Hi everyone, after a wait of about 3 months i had all the bits together to set up my new tank so "i got the boys round". Graeme, George and Jeremy came round to mine for the weekend and we had a weekend of drunken scaping and i think you'll agree that scaping whist drunk actually produced some pretty nice results?




the ludwigia on the right is to be removed and the indian fern on the left will be pruned, it's just there till the tank matures a bit.













The set up:
Custom built 6mm tank with braces @ 800 x 450 x 450mm

Custom built ADA style stand @ 800 x 700 x 450mm. The stand has two 30mm holes drilled in the left side to allow for filter pipes and it also has 7 holes in the back to allow for power leads etc. The shelf also has seven holes located bellow the corresponding holes in the back of the stand. I have built in a false back to the stand which allows for all cables to be neatly hidden away. The stand is built from 12mm MDF which has been sealed and primed before 3 coats of Dulux Corset coloured matt paint was applied (to mach the walls in the house) The inside of the tank has been painted white then the 3 sides and base have been covered in Fomex (a type of plastic board) and sealed with silicone so any leaks souldnt effect the stand's rigidity. Magnetic push latches hold the doors closed and a simple soft push opens it up. A clear self adhesive vinyl pattern has been applied to add "my touch" to a shameless ADA rip off.



Co2 is added via a sexy UKaps fire extinguisher which was sprayed with a layer of primer, two layers of white, white vinyl UKaps added to create and embossed effect, two more layers of white then the black UKaps was added followed by three layers of clear lacquer.



The regulator is a reg and solanoid package from aquaticmagic which hasn't been the best purchase that i have made but i suppose it could be worse.
The diffuser is a rhinox 2000 and i've got my Co2 set to 2bps.

The filtration is an eheim external pro II and a JBL crystalprofi leading to a set of lilly pipes.

The heater is a Visitherm 150w.

The lighting is an 800mm arcadia T5 luminaire with four 25w tubes that consist of two 4000k JBL and two 9000 JBL.  
The photo period is 10hrs - 12pm to 10pm. Co2 is set to come on 1hr before the lights come on.

The substrate is 20mm of Tropica substrate covered by 20mm - 70mm of black Unipac gravel.

The wood is Unipac Sumatra Wood.

The rocks are Unipac Black Agate.

I dose 5ml of TPN+ everyday.

I think thats about it folks. I hope you like it.

A huge thanks must go to Jeremy, George and Graeme since without them this tank wouldn't be nearly as good. And another huge thanks to George for all the freebees!


----------



## JamesC (10 Jan 2008)

Fantastic setup. I especially like your cabinet. The fire extinguisher is pretty cool as well. Looking forward to see how the scape develops

James


----------



## Ray (10 Jan 2008)

Nice looking tank and very interesting and informative post - I like your setup - UKAPS state of the art I think, especially the CO2 cylinder which brings designer cool to a place I never thought I'd see it!

Did you make your stand yourself?  If so I would be very interested to see more detail since i need one the same size and look right down to the push to open doors.  Custom  prices are not cheap, DIY is tempting...


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 


> Did you make your stand yourself?


I had a friend make it, he's a chippy for an exhibition company and very talented. I'm trying to blag him into making them for people like yourselves but he recons he's too busy but i'm gonna keep on his case.


----------



## Jeremy (10 Jan 2008)

It looks good Dan.


----------



## Ray (10 Jan 2008)

> I had a friend make it, he's a chippy for an exhibition company and very talented.


Could he/you provide back of an envelope plans and detailed specification of materials used?


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

i'll see what i can do....


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Jan 2008)

It looks great Dan. You`ve certainly stepped up a level or two with your aquascaping. 

May I be the first to criticise your choice of Discus for this aquascape.  

I am interested in seeing how quickly you fill the foreground (Glosso?).

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

The discus, yeh i know. I had them in my last tank, they breed and i didn't really want to get rid of them. I can see them going soon.

The carpet was originally HC and i never had any luck with it, it just never grew, it lived but whent know where so i've just added a shed load of glosso out of George's 80cm and that is rockin. I'm only intending to fill 60% of the right substrate and leave the left 30/40% hairgrass. I just wanna see if i can get it to look right really. Mix um both up a bit and get a nice transition between the two if you know what i mean?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jan 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> It looks good Dan.



So cool.

I agree.  8) 

Glad to see this posted, Dan.

Now we need Graeme with his input...


----------



## ulster exile (10 Jan 2008)

So lovely looking!!!  Young Tom has also built a few tanks in that style, although he has sprayed his gray/silver.

If the cost of hosting a UKAPS event is a beautifully scaped tank like that then Hotel Chrisi will be opening for business in Birmingham shortly


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jan 2008)

Here are some shots i took last night, i'm still trying to figure out my dam camera!
You can see the glosso growth too and the shape that i'm trying to create.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jan 2008)

Nice PS work on the first shot mate.

The 'scape is looking really nice as well.


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 Jan 2008)

What camera have you got, Dan?

The first shot is pretty good, but could with some subtle use of the unsharp mask.









The second, and third in particular, are over exposed. If you have exposure compensation, take it down a step or three to let less light in. You will get better colour saturation and less burn out. Burnt out areas is lost detail that can`t be recovered. 

If I remember correctly, you are a Photoshop guru, so don`t hesitate to tell me to shut it! :? 

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the camera advise Dave, I could sort it out in PS but it's kinda preventing me from learning how to use my camera properly, it's a Eos 350d.
Thanks again for your advise.

Dan


----------



## cousin it (12 Jan 2008)

nice looking tank   
your a very brave? man having discus in an open topped tank though, I would hate to wake up one morning to find one of mine on the floor after it had spooked it self during the night.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Jan 2008)

Its a fair point but you could say that about any fish IMO. Two years of two two years of two open top tanks and no fatalities yet.


----------



## cousin it (12 Jan 2008)

you could but discus are not just any fish 
in the years that I have kept them I have had several attempt to jump, and know of many fishkeepers who have found their pride and joy on the carpet in the morning following something disturbing them whilst they are roosting.
I keep several open topped planted tanks here but my discus and altum tanks are fited with coverglass to prevent me loosing any.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2008)

Very nice Dan, you can see Graeme's and George's influence in the scpe 

BTW you only dosing TNP+, noting else?  Whats the water change requirement when you do that?

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jan 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Very nice Dan, you can see Graeme's and George's influence in the scpe
> 
> BTW you only dosing TNP+, noting else?  Whats the water change requirement when you do that?
> 
> Sam



Actually Sam, the 'scape does little to represent anyone elses work but Dan's.  

It's very different indeed from the layout we put together as a group.  _It's even better._

So top marks to Dan, and Dan only.


----------



## james3200 (13 Jan 2008)

Nice looking tank Dan

I would also consider adding cover glass, i had my female from my pair jump out the tank one night woke up one morning to a rock hard discus on the floor, not nice


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2008)

Really?  I take it back  I didn't mean to undermine Dan's scaping abilities, he is clearly skilled 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Jan 2008)

i may consider a cover glass although after some consideration I think the discus are going, I have a blue diamond that isn't doing too well so I'll see how he gets on, if he doesn't make it then the pigeon blood will deffinatly have to go but even if I can get the blue back to fitness I think I'll trade them in. Interested anyone?

Sam, I have been running this tank for about two months using just tpn+ and its been great, I have some hair algae but thats the only thing I can say about the method although I'm not sure if these are directly related. I'll be upgrading to full EI soon.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Jan 2008)

What kind of water change have you been doing whilst on the TNP?


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

50% once a week.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2008)

Oh right, thought it might have been less.  Guess if you are having to do the 50% W/C might as well run EI anyway!  I realised that on my main tank, was doing 50% W/C to keep the algae down so figured I might as well bump up the lighting! 

Cheers Dan

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

Hi Sam, the only reason i change 50% is coz i syphon waste water into 25L drums so if i'm doin two i may as well do three if you get me?
I may up to full EI once i have some more plants in there but i love the convenience of just dosing tropica.
Does anyone pre mix the neccessary EI ferts in a bottled solution??????


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2008)

Yeh the great thing about the TMP+ is the simplicity and ease.   All my EI ferts are premixed in RO water, and I add a given ml of each to get a given ppm of N and P.  More accurate than dosing dry, but granted that is easier.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

Come on then......whats your dosing scheme then and how do you make it????


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2008)

I use Chucks calculator to make up the stock solutions.  I actually did some last night. If memory serves, I had 250ml RO water to which I added 16g of KNO3, now for my 20lt nano adding 1ml of this solution raises the N level by 2ppm.  I add 10ml to give me 20ppm.  Similar for PO4, but I added 7g KH2PO4 to 250ml RO water.  1ml adds 1ppm P to the 20lt nano.

I'm following standard EI dose.  I always plump for 20ppm NO3 and 2ppm PO4 just because it makes dosing easier 

All that might sounds complicated but its really not when you get into it.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

sounds great mate, i'll certainly be looking into it!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2008)

Cool  glad to be of service

EDIT - just to add, thanks for putting the black background on my nano, if/when the HC finally grows it'll look quality for photos, etc. so cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

my pleasure and i agree, it'll look fantastic.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jan 2008)

Mate this tank is looking so dam rude!!!! You mu friend are one mean aquascaper, the don mate lol
Haha, seriously mate, it looks really nice. Once its really bedded in and those stems are out of the way its going to be in a different class.
Cant work out if the rocks are perfectly balance in color and composition ( because I put then there haha ) or whether they need swapping for a more lighter stone! They blend in really well, with the gravel being black and having the black background, perhaps to well. I think when you pull the stems out, it will be essayer to ascertain ( nice word ) whether they should be changed or not.
Not sure on the Discus, big shoal of lamp eyes or something would look cool in there.

Word!
Graeme,


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jan 2008)

Nice one brother!

The discus will be going, i think i have a buyer so thats good.
The rocks - iâ€™ve tried several and i canâ€™t find anything that works, iâ€™ll see how they look
withought the stems and then check out some more options.

Iâ€™ll be adding more plants tonight and getting rid of most of the indian fern so thats gonna change the look of the scape big time.
Iâ€™m gonna change the background for a real deep black, as it is it has a black to grey gradient to it. (if i can get to it) 

Alls i need now is a decent photographer, fancy a trip to mine?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

Well it's been a while since my last post so heres an update. I've had a bit of a rescape.
I had real trouble with growing HC so i've added glosso instead. I've gave the eleocharis a mow the other day so thats looking a bit tatty and i'm waiting for some mosses to arrive so that i can re-dress my wood.

Here are some photos that i found from when we were setting it up.

Tropica Substrate, black Unipac gravel and Aquaclay




All covered in black Unipac gravel




Dressed wood is positioned







George planting some of the millions of single HC plantlets that i managed to kill.




A LONG way to go........




STILL a LONG way to go........




Filling




Done for the minute. The last photo taken at 12.30am after some serious drinking  LOL


Updated photos with the new "path"
Thanks must go to Graeme for his help with this, it was all done over the phone in one evening with emails flying all over the place.




Follow me........







And thats it for the mo.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2008)

Sweeeeeet.....

I particularly love the jaunty-angled photo. 

You're gonna beat me in the ADA, you git!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> )
> 
> You're gonna beat me in the ADA



Ha ha, Bring it!


----------



## Vase (20 Feb 2008)

Looks awesome   

Where did you get the black gravel from Dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

your a Northampton man aye?!
the gravel is made by Unipac and you can get it from MA @ Wotton. Its 2-3mm and really good for planting in.


----------



## nickyc (20 Feb 2008)

Looks really good!!  Love the path!


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Feb 2008)

Looking amazing Dan.  Great job.  Love the stream, it really adds to the design.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

thanks guys, it means a lot, i was worried that people wouldn't like it. It was really hard to get right.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Feb 2008)

The scapes looking ace mate, really nice. 
Nice idea about the river look   
You have to enter this into the AGA and the ADA!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

Thanks mate. UKaps is gonna be all over the AGA/ADA this year! LETS 'AV IT!


----------



## Arana (20 Feb 2008)

Stunning Dan...Love it


----------



## TDI-line (21 Feb 2008)

One of the best i've seen, nice work.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Feb 2008)

Lovely looking tank, Dan. Most people seem to place their paths according to the golden ratio, but you have done a great job of chucking that rule out the window.

The path is looking a little too well defined for me at the moment, as in man made. Will you be using mosses to blend it in a little?

Nice exposure on the last shot, too.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Feb 2008)

Hi mate, your very right about the man made look. I'm awaiting some mosses and Fissidens from AquaticMagic and once i receive them i'll be "mossing it up". That should take the edge off.


----------



## alexandre (21 Feb 2008)

> Lovely looking tank, Dan. Most people seem to place their paths according to the golden ratio, but you have done a great job of chucking that rule out the window.



Yes, and that is interesting. I wish to have the confidence to break the rule like you did. 

I believe you've got the Cal Aqua pipe, what do you think about them? Do you think the inverted cone is better than the traditional one?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2008)

Hey Dan,

I also love the sand path.  Nice to break the rules eh?!

Remember my 'central' rock...? 

Keep it up matey.  You're setting the standard at the moment.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Feb 2008)

alexandre said:
			
		

> I believe you've got the Cal Aqua pipe, what do you think about them? Do you think the inverted cone is better than the traditional one?


Hi Alexandre, i got it for free so i can't moan too much! it's really good actually, flow seems great although i have a supposed 1800lph coming out of it so maybe thats a bit unfair to compare but over all i think there really good. You get no surface agitation so some may find that a bit of a let down although others may find it a blessing.



> Nice to break the rules eh?!


Those of you who know me will know that i don't stick to the "rules" what ever they are.
(it doesn't always work out though)


----------



## alexandre (21 Feb 2008)

> You get no surface agitation so some may find that a bit of a let down although others may find it a blessing.



That's what I was thinking, I do get this nasty surface scum, film what ever you want to call it, when my filter get a bit clogged and I don't get the whirlpool. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

That's crazy nice Dan.  HC is a pain hey?

BTW do you think you need the wood on the right?  I might be wrong, but just wondered it would look nicer with no wood there?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Feb 2008)

Cheers Sam, originally i never had i there but putting the wood in the corner seemed to finish it off and will also help to create a canopy to cover the path if you know what i mean.
No doubt it'll change in time once i have the new plants and mosses......


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

See what you mean about the canopy idea.


----------



## John Starkey (27 Mar 2008)

Hi Dan, you da man my friend, thats one cool looking aquascape, i like your bravery in doing things your way and as you see it never mind ada this is DC scaping man, love it take care mate john, 8)


----------



## planter (28 Mar 2008)

Hi Dan,

Just found this journal, great aquascaping! I dont know much about the 'rules' of aquascaping but I do know that this is very pleasing to the eye. Great work ... Well done


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys, the scape has traveled along way in terms of looks but the basics are still the same. I've given the glosso a serious hair cut and once it's recovered i'll put more pics up. Everything is growing well and there are loads more plants in there now. I've also removed the front brace off the tank, i've just gotta pluck up the courage to remove the rest!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2008)

Looks great  i prefer the last scape with the "river" looks very nice 
One of these days I will have to get rid of my internal filter and rescape mine 
Keep us posted with more photos 

One question: How do you find that R 2000 diffusor? I have one which I plan to use when my pressurized system arrives, purchased it for my DIY only too find out it was not good for DIY.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Mar 2008)

Rhinox 2000 is highly recomended. All the Rhinox series are good.


----------



## Martin (28 Mar 2008)

I agree with Dan, I have a rhinox 5000 in one tank and a 1000 in another, the latter courtesy of Nry (Chris), both are working splendidly.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks, guess I will be using it on my tank


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2008)

I've just got back from Dan's place.

The aquascape in its present state is the best 'scape on UKAPS at the moment IMHO.  

Keep it up, Dan.  You the man.  FRESH!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2008)

In the end didn't use the 2000 in my tank, as I was connecting it, it broke and went right through my finger and the glass getting wedged in the bone LOLOL never thought fishkeeping was so much fun


----------



## Themuleous (19 Apr 2008)

Lets see some pics then!!!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Apr 2008)

Haha, I spoke to Dan last night, he  said you got abit excited about it George, lol.

Get some photo's up Dan, we all want to see it! Mind you, you would be better of waiting until after the ADA contest.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2008)

Would love to see it, but if you're entering it into the ADA contest then it's understandable there are no pics.  If its as good as George makes it sound, go for it mate!

I **really** like that stand mate.  Its so clean and fresh looking.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Apr 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. The tank IMO is looking fab although i've just been trying to catch 10+ carinals so it's looking a little worse for wear today so i'm now gonna give it a bit of a spruce. I recon it'll be ready for the final shots in about 3 weeks. It's a real shame about the ADA rules coz i'm dying to show it off!


----------



## Aeropars (20 Apr 2008)

Yeah sorry about that Dan. I felt so guilt standing there watching you rip your scape apart to catch the little buggers.
But i can vouch for it being a great scape. I'm not far away from Dan so when I do do another redesign, perhaps I can temp the fella to give me a hand.... i have beer!


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I have beer!


 ah ha - the magic word


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It's a real shame about the ADA rules coz i'm dying to show it off!



It'll be worth the wait mate....


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

So when is the ADA comp? how long do us mere mortals  have to wait to see these masterpieces? there are a few to look forward now huh Dan, George and Graeme you guys all got entries ready right?


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> So when is the ADA comp? how long do us mere mortals  have to wait to see these masterpieces? there are a few to look forward now huh Dan, George and Graeme you guys all got entries ready right?



I think it is the end of May when the last entries are taken.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> So when is the ADA comp? how long do us mere mortals  have to wait to see these masterpieces? there are a few to look forward now huh Dan, George and Graeme you guys all got entries ready right?



31st May is the deadline.

I'm stuck as to what to submit.  I have 2 x 120cm (complete), 1 x 80cm (complete), 1 x 60cm (in progress) and 1 x 30cm (in progress)...  The 30cm and 60cm are looking better by the day too.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2008)

How many tanks are you allowed to enter?


----------



## Aeropars (21 Apr 2008)

Just the one i think.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> How many tanks are you allowed to enter?



One.  The AGA allows three.

I think Dan will do better than most, if not all UKAPS entrants...

No pressure, Dan!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2008)

Do you guys have a friendly wager going as to who will place highest?


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Apr 2008)

oh blimey George, now you've got me paranoid. Its one thing being optamistic about your tank but now everyone is gonna expect "great things" LOL. I am quietly confident about it though, we'll see. Where ever it comes I couldnt have done it without a little help from UKaps and my fellow founders.


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2008)

Stop bragging and just show us the tank okay?   

When's the grand unveiling?


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Apr 2008)

I don't exactly know the rules. Do you have to keep it under raps till after the results in like September?
ive had a flick through the ADA site and can't find anything.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2008)

I'm sure this is allowed, a sneak preview.........


----------



## Tom (22 Apr 2008)

duuuude!


----------



## Martin (22 Apr 2008)

I'm sorry Dan , now that you've revealed it, you can't enter the ADA  , in fact you can't enter any comp at all, and the same goes to you Mr Farmer, we've all seen sneeky previews of your tanks too!Never mind Dan, it looks good too,  what a shame! Are those emerald eye rasboras I see in the pic? Lovely fish.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

HOLY...
what are the dimensions?! And more Importantly, what is the hardscape?!


----------



## Arana (22 Apr 2008)

It'd a good job you showed it otherwise i was going to drive up at the weekend and demand a viewing  

to be honest i'm lost for words mate... stunning!


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Apr 2008)

Dan, You da man! :!:


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2008)

I'd rather not have seen, how am I supposed to stop myself taking a hammer to my tank now that Ive seen this?

Sam


----------



## Ray (22 Apr 2008)

The key is:


> Only unreleased / unpublished work produced by an individual applicant is accepted.


Here are the competition rules courtesy of CAU: http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=212&Itemid=2&lang=en

I think sneak previews are fine - so long as you don't publish the photo you are submitting for the comp.  Its not too clear mind...

But Dan - looking good, go go go - it won't be easy - you've gotta beat Mr. Farmer, he already gets free plants, ferts, tanks, girls, publication, fame, etc. etc. - (sorry George   ) so your turn for some fame and glory!


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2008)

thanks for the kind words folks and thanks for the link ray.

Farmer who? LOL

Seriously folks, the uk is full of great scapes, let's show the rest of the world how far the uk has progressed - UKaps baby!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2008)

Nice shot mate.   And not even one critique... 

Is that the lens I gave you?  I want it back now... lol


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

That's because the only criticism that we could possibly make is that it isn't a full tank shot.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> That's because the only criticism that we could possibly make is that it isn't a full tank shot.


But the substrate doesn't arch, Garuf...


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

And its not aquasoil, but then you can't tell that its slope less in the Photo posted.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

Oh and is that lower fern a bolbitis? not the H one but the one aqua spot has?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is that the lens I gave you?  I want it back now... lol


Yes mate! Thanks me old fruit  

I'll leave the critique for your tanks, Farmer-bashing is like a sport in the uk.....

Garuf, its just every day java fern.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2008)

great teaser photo, can't wait to see the full tank, and good luck in the competition


----------



## nrwatson (14 Aug 2008)

What Happened


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

nrwatson said:
			
		

> What Happened


In the competition? i came 583rd, happy times. I'll put the photos back up after the Nature Aquarium Party.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## oldwhitewood (14 Aug 2008)

The preview shot you showed us looks awesome!


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> nrwatson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could just imagine you there, drunk and peeing in to Amanos 9000l tank, dead Altums floating to the top.  

Dave.


----------



## JamesM (14 Aug 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray (22 Oct 2008)

Hey Dan, you should close this off with your competition entry photo!

Question - was the only flow in Route to Wilderness from your Eheim 2028?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> Hey Dan, you should close this off with your competition entry photo!


 Good idea  


			
				Ray said:
			
		

> Question - was the only flow in Route to Wilderness from your Eheim 2028?


yep.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

The finished aquascape.


----------



## Ray (22 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1050lph/162l = 6.5x rated flow, probably 5x or less actual.  Lilly pipes too.  Very impressive.  
<bows very low>
I guess this is thanks to (relatively) low light and 24/7 CO2?  Or maybe because your tank was quite mature?
How long did 2kg last at 2bps on this setup?
Did you trim the _e. acicularis _or is that as long as it gets?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> I guess this is thanks to (relatively) low light and 24/7 CO2?


I wouldn't call it relatively low light? I'd put it down to it's maturity, the flow was low but well directed and un-hindered. A balance is the key and some how i stumbled acroos the balance and all went swimmingly for the last 6 months of the scape.
The FE lasted over 8 months  , used it in this tanks new scape till very recently! I say it was "2bps" coz that what i set it to at the start. i removed the counter after a while and just followed my instinct so it could have been lower.
The e. acicularis was trimmed every week or so and it ended up staying quite short.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2008)

Looking good mate.  Nice photo too... 

Should do well in the AGA I reckon.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Oct 2008)

Rubbish.

That's what i think every Monday when the dustman calls.

Stunning.

That's what i think when i see one of DC's tank.

(  )


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good mate.  Nice photo too...
> 
> Should do well in the AGA I reckon.


Let's hope! Fingers crossed.





			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Rubbish.
> 
> That's what i think every Monday when the dustman calls.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## Ray (22 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake, its not, I misread the number of tubes    Anyway, I really like this, I've gone into your gallery and pinched it as my desktop picture, hope you don't mind, you've usurped Saintly's "The Henge"  .  The only critique I can find is that the Staurogyne looks out of place to me :?  but I think George is right, you will do well in the AGA, even better than ADA.

So do you do 24/7 CO2 because you don't have a solenoid or because you think it is better, and if better why?
Also what was your daily dose of Easycarbo?

Sorry to ask all these questions, but it is a journal...


----------



## Thomas McMillan (22 Oct 2008)

Geat tank Dan!

Speaking of AGA, does anyone know when the showcase for 2008 is put online? I love looking at those.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Oct 2008)

Cheers Ray, i ran the CO2 24/7 coz the solenoid i had was noisy and i had issues with BBA, after eliminating the solenoid and spot dosing the BBA it never came back so thats how i've ran it ever since on all of my tanks.
I was doing 10ml of easycarbo a day with may have had something to do with the lack of algae through out the tank.
The use of Staurogyne was for "innovation", the tank was submitted to the ADA before Stauragyne had been released, another reason that this tank couldn't be shown off earlier, i thought the judges would like that.  It didn't really have much of a chance to grow before it was photographed.


			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Speaking of AGA, does anyone know when the showcase for 2008 is put online? I love looking at those.


Not sure mate, i don't think it'll be long though.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Geat tank Dan!
> 
> Speaking of AGA, does anyone know when the showcase for 2008 is put online? I love looking at those.



Early November, I believe.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the weekend around November 14th


----------

